# New Carnivores!



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hit up CNN- a new species of carnivorous plant was found in PacNW. First one in that region found in about 20 yrs!

This might be my first plant post.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Poonjab (Aug 10, 2021)

Read about this. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 10, 2021)

I just looked it up, and the plant looks nothing like I expected from any other previous carnivorous plants. Very interesting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoachCoach (Aug 11, 2021)

Should we be legit worried about Africans scrambling and other countries poaching some of these things for a booming houseplant culture for developed countries?


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 11, 2021)

I saw this--very cool indeed. Now I'm just wondering whether these plants are mycorrhizal, since it would be the first definitive instance of a mycorrhizal carnivorous plant.


RoachCoach said:


> Should we be legit worried about Africans scrambling and other countries poaching some of these things for a booming houseplant culture for developed countries?


Can't tell if you're joking, but no, I wouldn't think so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2021)

RoachCoach said:


> Should we be legit worried about Africans scrambling and other countries poaching some of these things for a booming houseplant culture for developed countries?


These are found in USA


----------



## RoachCoach (Aug 14, 2021)

viper69 said:


> These are found in USA


I can't remember the OG article but this is what NPR was on about https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/31/world/africa/south-africa-poachers-tiny-succulent-plants.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 14, 2021)

RoachCoach said:


> I can't remember the OG article but this is what NPR was on about https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/31/world/africa/south-africa-poachers-tiny-succulent-plants.html


didnt know this country had so many succulents! Leave it to the Chinese to be the greatest poachers of these.


----------

